# Terry Fleck Seminar



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

I recently attended a Canine Legal Update Seminar conducted by Terry Fleck. I've used his website, emailed him and have spoken to him on the phone. Finally I was able to attend a seminar. I would highly encourage any police canine officer to attend one when they have the opporutunity. Mr. Fleck, without question, maintains the most comprehensive website relative the legal aspects of training, utilization, deployment and even supervision of canine units I've seen in my 40+ years in the dog world. It's a MUST attend.

DFrost

DFrost


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

You have to be in law enforcement to access his website.
Not sure I understand the secrecy, one would think interest enough to
look would be the ticket.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

You also have to be in law enforcement to attend the seminar. It's specifically related to canine law. Most not in law enforcement would find it boring.

DFrost


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

If you do not mind I will pass the compliment on to Terry. He is a friend of mine. And I do agree. He is also a hoot


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

I certainly don't mind. He is a hoot. He also knows what he's talking about. I've had emails with him, visited his website many, many times and have spoken to him on the phone, finally had a chance to meet him. I've been in this business a whole bunch of years and am not easy to impress. He did it. ha ha.

DFrost


----------



## LEOK9Trainer (Jan 6, 2006)

DFrost,

I just had him to my academy a couple of months ago and had the patrol class I was running go through it. I've been to 5 of his legal seminars over the years and he never fails to impress.


----------

